Ask HN: What is your source for political news? - lainon
======
godelmachine
Might not be the best one, but The Economist quite decently introduces us to
many political issues around the world.

------
aceperry
MSNBC, nytimes.com, washingtonpost.com, politico.com, thedailybeast.com, and
fox news. I check out Fox because they will have the GOP and rightwing
viewpoints featured prominently. Sometimes Fox has some things you won't see
elsewhere, but usually I marvel at how one-sided, misleading and prejudiced
the "conservatives" are. By prejudiced, I mean: how much they distort and
throw hate at Democrats and the left.

~~~
godelmachine
I second NYTimes

